

Ask HN: What is something you always wanted to program? - dattl


======
Squidthistle
A roguelike. I get started and then one of the following seems to happen:

\- I become disillusioned with the whole project and walk away

\- I get distracted by another technology

\- Laziness sets in and I spend my time playing roguelikes instead of
programming one.

~~~
DanBC
Are you tempted by 7 day roguelikes, or do they fall to the same problems?

~~~
Squidthistle
I actually followed the last 7DRL fairly closely and I'm definitely tempted by
them. I've considered trying to give the next one a shot.

I think having a deadline and the goal of creating a smaller, playable
roguelike really appeals to me.

------
greenyoda
Stuff that's close to the hardware:

\- Embedded software to control any kind of interesting device in real time
(industrial machinery, vehicles, robots, disk drives, etc.).

\- Operating system kernel code.

I had a little bit of experience doing this in school (took some hardware
classes; hacked a Unix device driver), but that was a long time ago and I
haven't done anything like that since then.

~~~
gt565k
Grab a raspberry pi 2 starter kit. I just ordered one for $84.99 shipped from
Amazon.

The damn thing runs on Linux now. I'm about to have a lot of fun with some
raspberry pi projects!

------
kluck
A global illumination raytracer. A subdivision surface modeller. A surround
audio mixer.

------
arisAlexis
AI software that finds a pattern in popular songs and produces hits. i will
probably never write it but it may give someone an idea.

------
mrcold
Particle physics. Simulate air movement, the weather, chemical reactions etc.

